# What are some things you say that make you feel old?



## RX8 (Apr 8, 2019)

On another recent thread Talent mentions the game Freecell. I hadn’t heard that game in a long time and it got me thinking about things we say that dates us. 

Now, I don’t consider myself old at all, in fact I feel like a newbie with this group, but AARP does keep mailing me solicitations. I have two boys 9 and 13 so I am butting heads with old school and new school. 

Yesterday, I reminded my oldest son to tape a show. Afterwards, I thought to myself, “he probably doesn’t even know what “tape” even means”. I had to correct myself and ask him to please DVR/record the show. 

What have you said in conversation that afterward you thought gave away your age?


----------



## WVBaker (Apr 8, 2019)

Don't worry, if you're not home I'll just leave you a message on your answering machine.

I do still find myself wanting to save something on a floppy disk. And why do I still have floppy disks?


----------



## LannyPC (Apr 8, 2019)

Dial this phone number...


----------



## Iggyearl (Apr 8, 2019)

I was just with my 5 y/o grandson last week and asked him if he wanted to play cards - or watch cartoons.  He said, "What's cartoons."  I realized that everything he watches is animated - but not cartoons.

"We are in the phone book."  I guess - if you can find one.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Apr 8, 2019)

For me I keep on saying the word "album" instead of "CD" or "download".


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 8, 2019)

"Sir" and/or "Ma'am"


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 8, 2019)

A couple weeks ago I needed to explain to my teen aged daughter that you need to dial "1" before the area code when making a phone call from a land line.

Kurt


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 8, 2019)

Not something said . . . but . . . when someone opens a door for me.

20 or so years ago, the gal who cut my hair said, "You can't get that color out of a bottle."

& I thought "who would want to?"


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 8, 2019)

PigsDad said:


> A couple weeks ago I needed to explain to my teen aged daughter that you need to dial "1" before the area code when making a phone call from a land line.
> 
> Kurt



You do?  Who’d a thunk it?

Cheers


----------



## RX8 (Apr 8, 2019)

PigsDad said:


> A couple weeks ago I needed to explain to my teen aged daughter that you need to dial "1" before the area code when making a phone call from a land line.
> 
> Kurt



I think you are referencing having to “dial” but I honestly don’t think my kids know what a landline is.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 8, 2019)

Definitely when I am talking tech to my grandkids.  They just look at me like, "What is wrong with you?"  And when I see my 2-year-old granddaughter playing electronic games, too.

The older kids stayed with us over spring break, they are 12 and 9, and I made a few blunders with my cell phone (accidentally erased a contact), and I couldn't get my computer to restart (the plug came out enough that it used up the battery, which Evie noticed right away but I didn't), and I asked my granddaughter how to get to a place to add a new app to my phone that our visiting four-year-old granddaughter wanted to play, and a few others I cannot remember.  

They play video games a lot.  Our grandson gave me the control to play a game with him.  He told me how to use the control, and I didn't get it.  I used to be able to play video games, but I didn't see things he needed me to do.  Shake the control, Gram, now jump up and down to break it.  I was not doing well at it.  

I think everything makes me feel old.  I don't see dirt like I used to.  I think my house is clean, and then I bend down to pick something off of the bathroom floor and see crud next to the toilet. She just didn't seem to know how to clean anymore.  Where did that come from?  I just mopped 5 days ago.  My grandmother had that problem, and my aunt went to her house and cleaned it once a month.  The bathroom was so dirty.  She just didn't seem to know how to clean anymore.


----------



## RX8 (Apr 8, 2019)

Not something I said but another story. 

I had been going to the same barbershop for haircuts. I was 45 at the time. The lady cutting my hair would always welcome me by saying “Come in, young man”.  Made me feel somewhat good that she thought of me as a young man. That is, until one day as I was in the chair getting my haircut and a guy who had to have been 95 years old came in. The barber says to him “Come on in, young man”.  

Burst my bubble.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Apr 8, 2019)

I still read a printed newspaper, though i have cut down to only getting the Sunday edition... If i am busy on the weekend i usually take some of the sections to work so read them at lunch.   I had a younger employee ask me if I knew i could get the same news online.....


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 8, 2019)

I remember when students were in college, they would write you  a sweet letter asking for a few dollars.

Now it is granddad please read your cellphone  messages. I need a couple of hundred dollars for the weekend.


----------



## b2bailey (Apr 8, 2019)

Iggyearl said:


> I was just with my 5 y/o grandson last week and asked him if he wanted to play cards - or watch cartoons.  He said, "What's cartoons."  I realized that everything he watches is animated - but not cartoons.
> 
> "We are in the phone book."  I guess - if you can find one.


Had a similar thing with grands last week. I told their mom we went to see a movie, one that she had not heard of. I said it was a cartoon. Was immediately corrected by the 8 year old --
 "It 's not a cartoon."


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 8, 2019)

PigsDad said:


> A couple weeks ago I needed to explain to my teen aged daughter that you need to dial "1" before the area code when making a phone call from a land line.
> 
> Kurt



I still dial "1" when calling a non-saved phone call on my cell phone.


----------



## 1st Class (Apr 8, 2019)

When did I go from being "Miss" to "Ma'am"?


----------



## Blues (Apr 8, 2019)

PigsDad said:


> A couple weeks ago I needed to explain to my teen aged daughter that you need to dial "1" before the area code when making a phone call from a land line.
> 
> Kurt



You think *you're* old?  I still remember *before *that was a requirement.  All area codes had a 0 or 1 in the middle digit, and telephone exchanges couldn't use that combination.  Thus, the system could tell the difference between dialing an area code or an exchange.  The +1 requirement came about when they ran out of number space, and thus had to use all number combinations for area code. 

Bob, whose first real job was Bell Labs, another entity that doesn't (independently) exist any more.


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 8, 2019)

I wonder . . . did we spend as much time reading 2 newspapers a day as we now spend checking our smartphones every time we get diddled?

Am I the only one that gets irritated when you go out to eat with another couple, or you have houseguests visiting, and everyone is on their own device?

Am I the only one that turns around when the person behind you in line at WalMart starts talking real loud, obviously to someone, and you turn around thinking they must be talking to you.

 . . .  "HEY!!!  HOW YA DOIN'?"

Or . . . in the movie Hidden Figures, when they got the new "IBM", and the lady "checked out a book at the library" about Fortran, and they had to punch out a bunch of cards to tell that IBM what to do . . . and I took that course in college, and that's exactly what I did???!!!


----------



## bluehende (Apr 8, 2019)

I still refer to sound recordings as records.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 8, 2019)

Creaky joints...


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 8, 2019)

OldGuy said:


> I wonder . . . did we spend as much time reading 2 newspapers a day as we now spending checking our smartphones every time we get diddled?
> 
> Am I the only one that gets irritated when you go out to eat with another couple, or you have houseguests visiting, and everyone is on their own device?
> 
> ...




But the real test - did you use the punches from the Hollerith cards and place them in the A/C of someone's car you wanted to get?  
Christmas in July!


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 8, 2019)

1st Class said:


> When did I go from being "Miss" to "Ma'am"?



Probably near the same time I saw a fine looking woman approaching, she with a smile, ready to strike up a conversation...and she starts it with ......."Sir...."  and I aged 50 years in one second...


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 8, 2019)

What I said to a waitress: "No onions. Onions make me gassy."
Does that mean I'm old, or just annoying?

.


----------



## talkamotta (Apr 8, 2019)

Blues said:


> You think *you're* old?  I still remember *before *that was a requirement.  All area codes had a 0 or 1 in the middle digit, and telephone exchanges couldn't use that combination.  Thus, the system could tell the difference between dialing an area code or an exchange.  The +1 requirement came about when they ran out of number space, and thus had to use all number combinations for area code.
> 
> Bob, whose first real job was Bell Labs, another entity that doesn't (independently) exist any more.


I have alot of problems with phones.  My first cell phone was the size of a brick, now my kids ask why I havent upgraded my Samsung 5.  BTW I am a bell head.  One of my first projects was converting a x-bar office over to a dms.  For those of you who dont know what Im talking about a x-bar you could hear all the relays when someone made a call and a dms was a digital office and alot quieter.


----------



## talkamotta (Apr 8, 2019)

I sound old when I think a young person should call an older person Mr or Mrs.     My mom and dad would never let me call my friend's parents by their first names.  Years down the road,  I saw one of my friend's parents and they said I could call them by their first names but it felt weird.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 8, 2019)

Fear of quicksand...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 8, 2019)

Just thought "I need a new address book, this one is starting to split up the back". Next thought was "Oh no!! I wonder if they still make address books?!!"  Mine is about 6" x 7", 6-ring binder style made by Hallmark and is likely 30-35 years old. About 12 years ago I was still able to buy new blank pages for it, but by now who knows!  I'll start with my local Hallmark store because I like the format and get "set in my ways" (a sure sign of old age) and I hope to find an identical one.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Apr 8, 2019)

I remember "core" memory. . . .

I have some in lucite around the house somewhere. . . .


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 8, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> Just thought "I need a new address book, this one is starting to split up the back". Next thought was "Oh no!! I wonder if they still make address books?!!"  Mine is about 6" x 7", 6-ring binder style made by Hallmark and is likely 30-35 years old. About 12 years ago I was still able to buy new blank pages for it, but by now who knows!  I'll start with my local Hallmark store because I like the format and get "set in my ways" (a sure sign of old age) and I hope to find an identical one.


You might also try an office supply store. (Staples, Office Max, etc.) Or just put the entries in your phone.


----------



## dayooper (Apr 8, 2019)

When one of my students told me "My mom remembers you from when you taught her!"


----------



## WVBaker (Apr 8, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> Just thought "I need a new address book, this one is starting to split up the back". Next thought was "Oh no!! I wonder if they still make address books?!!"  Mine is about 6" x 7", 6-ring binder style made by Hallmark and is likely 30-35 years old. About 12 years ago I was still able to buy new blank pages for it, but by now who knows!  I'll start with my local Hallmark store because I like the format and get "set in my ways" (a sure sign of old age) and I hope to find an identical one.



We have one of the same and ours is held together with rubber bands as well. I guess a new one just wouldn't be the same.


----------



## moonstone (Apr 8, 2019)

talkamotta said:


> I have alot of problems with phones.  My first cell phone was the size of a brick, now my kids ask why I havent upgraded my Samsung 5.  BTW I am a bell head.  One of my first projects was converting a x-bar office over to a dms.  For those of you who dont know what Im talking about a x-bar you could hear all the relays when someone made a call and a dms was a digital office and alot quieter.



I know exactly what you are talking about as my 2nd position with Bell (Canada -Toronto) was in a X-bar exchange! I used to love to listen to the clickity-clicks of the relays.  I also remember as Blues said when the area codes only had a 0 or 1 as the middle digit and telephone exchanges never did. My first job with Bell was in the central names and address department.  We had fiches (who knows what that or a micro-fiche machine is?) with each exchange and every telephone number within the Bell Canada system.  The customer's name and address was listed beside each telephone number with an * if it was an unlisted number.  I even remember some of the exchange names and you could get a rough idea of where a person lived by their telephone exchange. As a child the first way I learned to say my home telephone number was Turner 4.... instead of 884...

I also used to use a telex or teletype machine before fax machines were invented and I'll bet a lot of people don't know what they are either. 

A couple of years ago when our grandson was visiting he spotted a desk model dial phone in our basement (it's still connected and still works) and he asked what the heck is that?  I think a lot of younger folk don't even know what a landline is, and definitely can't use a dial phone!


~Diane


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 8, 2019)

I remember working in a computer room .. super cooled down with an elevated floor ... watching its CPU read, process paper cards info and then execute that instruction. Plus the programmer had to instruction the computer to PRINT the 133 characters in the print buffer for each line one the printout. It had NO operating system .. and it was an IBM 1401.

It seriously taught me there was NO magic inside of a computer ... LEARN about what you need the computer to do and communicate it to the tech staff. Made more money being an computer analyst who knew accounting (15 credit hours) over knowing programing languages.

And it taught my father to BUY IBM stock.

It taught my 2 sisters (6 and 10 years younger) to get BS degrees in Mechanical Engineering who went on to work at IBM, Compaq, HP.  One sister became an officer of the corporation (Compaq & HP) after several years at IBM.

Still using my free HP laptop (gift from sister .. who is NOW working on year 5 of retirement).


----------



## Icc5 (Apr 8, 2019)

RX8 said:


> On another recent thread Talent mentions the game Freecell. I hadn’t heard that game in a long time and it got me thinking about things we say that dates us.
> 
> Now, I don’t consider myself old at all, in fact I feel like a newbie with this group, but AARP does keep mailing me solicitations. I have two boys 9 and 13 so I am butting heads with old school and new school.
> 
> ...


Anything I say around my 2 kids makes me feel old.  They are 29 and 34 and look at me like what the hell are you talking about.  The same look I give them about things I don't know how to do on the computer or cell phone.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 8, 2019)

"Email me". The young people only text. Emailing is so yesterday.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 8, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> Just thought "I need a new address book, this one is starting to split up the back". Next thought was "Oh no!! I wonder if they still make address books?!!"  Mine is about 6" x 7", 6-ring binder style made by Hallmark and is likely 30-35 years old. About 12 years ago I was still able to buy new blank pages for it, but by now who knows!  I'll start with my local Hallmark store because I like the format and get "set in my ways" (a sure sign of old age) and I hope to find an identical one.



OMG! Right! Mine is all cracked and everything! LOL! I also use a paper week at a glance calendar book! LOL!

Also- telephone books!


----------



## Shankilicious (Apr 8, 2019)

When I run medical calls on senior citizens, we will generally say something like, "how are you young man/lady?" Usually gets a smile from them. This is how crazy fast things are moving with technology: 4-6th graders don't know what Myspace is and middle/high school kids are barely using facebook at all any more. 
Newer phones can be locked or unlocked using facial recognition, retinal scans, or fingerprints. Everything is going wireless, I don't think my current phone has been plugged in to a charger but maybe 10 times in the past year and a half. Wireless charging all over the place lol


----------



## DrQ (Apr 8, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> But the real test - did you use the punches from the Hollerith cards and place them in the A/C of someone's car you wanted to get?
> Christmas in July!


Don't tick off an engineer. We collected punches (chads) from 30 keypunch machines on campus for a couple of weeks. Took a portable air tank (about 5-8 gal) and made a venturi suction tube. We pushed open the wing window of an unpopular RA's car and used the setup to empty them in his car.

It was a science experiment, we got to see how COLD the tank got as it emptied.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 8, 2019)

Dialing only 5 numbers on your phone to call a neighbor.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 8, 2019)

Ralph Sir Edward said:


> I remember "core" memory. . . .
> 
> I have some in lucite around the house somewhere. . . .


I used a PDP11-05 with core and toggle switches for inputing the bootstrap program before you could reload the O/S with punch tape on a teletype terminal.


----------



## Patri (Apr 8, 2019)

DrQ said:


> Dialing only 5 numbers on your phone to call a neighbor.


Yes! When it switched to 7 because the numbers were all taken, I was so mad.


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 8, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> You might also try an office supply store. (Staples, Office Max, etc.) Or just put the entries in your phone.



Went to eBay first (since I'm a seller there) before heading out the door to find a Hallmark store, and was very nervous because what little they had were spiral bound. But did eventually find one with a seashell pattern that was advertised as having blank pages but slightly shop worn cover. $5, done, and I think my excess blank pages will fit it too. Generally check to see what else a seller has "just in case", and found some kitty playing cards that fit inside a plastic kitty shaped box -- birthday for my sister taken care of too. I don't EVER see me sitting to write Christmas cards while looking up addresses on my phone! Guess that makes me a bona fide old person!


----------



## isisdave (Apr 8, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> Probably near the same time I saw a fine looking woman approaching, she with a smile, ready to strike up a conversation...and she starts it with ......."Sir...."  and I aged 50 years in one second...



Although I'm pushing 70, I still feel 26 from the neck up, and can't understand why the cute 20-somethings in the mall look right through me like I'm not there. On the other hand, when I'm out without DW, the 80-year-old ladies smile at me.


----------



## susieq (Apr 8, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> But the real test - did you use the punches from the Hollerith cards and place them in the A/C of someone's car you wanted to get?
> Christmas in July!



We did!! To friends at their wedding reception ~ confetti in the vents!!  They were still finding it two years later!


----------



## isisdave (Apr 8, 2019)

Patri said:


> Yes! When it switched to 7 because the numbers were all taken, I was so mad.



I only saw that in Rutland VT as recently as 1970.

In college, a friend of mine was telling a story about calling his uncle in Quincy, CA.  As usual, he got a long distance operator on the line, who told him he could dial it himself.  He replied, "Are you sure? The number is Quincy 59"

Here's when I feel out of touch now: I see on Yahoo that Joe Shmo and Trulia Newcomer have broken up; I've never heard of either (not even to know that Joe is a centerfielder for the Yankees and Trulia has six Emmies for something or other), and obviously didn't know they were partnered or had four kids/dogs together.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 8, 2019)

“Get off my lawn!” 


Just kidding.  Well, maybe a little.  

I work in IT at a busy hospital.  About two weeks ago my younger coworker (the really, really smart guy who is about the age of my son) was caught in the middle of two projects, and needed help comparing the contents of two large online Excel data files.  He needed codes entered on each line, as the determination was made of what needed to happen to the data.  At a weekly team meeting, (seven of us who do the same kind of work), he asked if anyone had free time enough to do that.  I raised my hand, and said I'd be happy to do it.  I said, (and I promise I wasn't even thinking about it when I said it), "I'm pretty good at keypunching."  Everybody in the room looked at me like I was nuts.  "Oh, I meant 'data entry.'"  They all had expressions of "Yeah, sure.  How soon do you retire?"  

They like me, so I didn't take it personally, but I was thinking they'll miss me when I'm gone.  They all ask me, including the really, really smart guy, how to do things on their computers. Like, every day, one of them asks me how to do something.  I don't mind. Somebody has to know this stuff, right?  

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 8, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> Just thought "I need a new address book, this one is starting to split up the back". Next thought was "Oh no!! I wonder if they still make address books?!!"  Mine is about 6" x 7", 6-ring binder style made by Hallmark and is likely 30-35 years old. About 12 years ago I was still able to buy new blank pages for it, but by now who knows!  I'll start with my local Hallmark store because I like the format and get "set in my ways" (a sure sign of old age) and I hope to find an identical one.




A local discount department store here (think K-Mart, with better lighting) has them. So they're out there. And I'm sure you could find something suitable at Office Max, Staples, or Office Depot.

Dave


----------



## isisdave (Apr 8, 2019)

DaveNW, there was a story on the news recently that a lot of government IT is still running on platforms from the 70s and 80s and is still written in Fortran or COBOL (probably with CICS). They've never invested any money in maintenance, and now the last people who know how to fix and update them are retiring.

This is REALLY a problem in California's DMV.  There have been a number of attempts to update those systems over the last 30 years, and I don't believe any of them was ever finished.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 8, 2019)

isisdave said:


> DaveNW, there was a story on the news recently that a lot of government IT is still running on platforms from the 70s and 80s and is still written in Fortran or COBOL (probably with CICS). They've never invested any money in maintenance, and now the last people who know how to fix and update them are retiring.
> 
> This is REALLY a problem in California's DMV.  There have been a number of attempts to update those systems over the last 30 years, and I don't believe any of them was ever finished.


What is worse are some finite element analysis programs were written in FORTRAN and then were "optimized" by looking at the resulting assembly code after the source was compiled, and reducing steps in assembly language to make it run faster.  Talk about a witches brew, works great until you have to change computers.

A dedicated programer can write a FORTRAN program in ANY language!


----------



## DrQ (Apr 8, 2019)

Rolodex file


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 8, 2019)

I've heard about the legacy systems that still run old operating systems or languages.  If you check the job listings in larger cities like Seattle, you'll see those jobs from time to time.  I currently code things mainly in SQL, but I started with good ol' COBOL, then Fortran, Assembler, Basic, CP/M, dBase III, and a whole lot of Navy variations on those.  I think in my heyday I was fluent in about a dozen computer languages, and about twenty different computer platforms, from IBM 360/370 Mainframes, down to the least micro computer system.  I laugh when I stop to think I've probably forgotten more about computing in the last 47 years than most people will ever learn. 

Here you go - here's something that makes me feel old:  Knowing those old IBM punch cards with the Hollerith code mentioned earlier.  I can still read the holes in those cards.  It's a language with a very real trick to it, if you know the secret.  "12-1", "12-2", and on to "0-9" punches.  Ahh yes, those were the *seriously* OLD days.  

Dave


----------



## DrQ (Apr 8, 2019)

Ok, what is this:


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 8, 2019)

isisdave said:


> DaveNW, there was a story on the news recently that a lot of government IT is still running on platforms from the 70s and 80s and is still written in Fortran or COBOL (probably with CICS). They've never invested any money in maintenance, and now the last people who know how to fix and update them are retiring.
> 
> This is REALLY a problem in California's DMV.  There have been a number of attempts to update those systems over the last 30 years, and I don't believe any of them was ever finished.


Maybe I should apply to work there as my retirement job.


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 8, 2019)

When we first started watching Ft. Myers news seven or eight years ago (my how time flies!), speaking of the age of the on-air people, we would say, "Bet their parents have to drive them to work."


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 8, 2019)

DrQ said:


> Ok, what is this:




That is the program card drum from a keypunch machine, (probably an earlier IBM 24 or 26, based on the lever lock at the top.)  It told the machine which columns were to be keyed, which were alpha, which were numeric, duplicated, skipped, right-justified, and so forth.

Dave


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 8, 2019)

I made my stepson watch a video: "Telstar" by the Tornados (1962).
... Way before MTV... and almost before my time. It's my ringtone.
_




_


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 8, 2019)

Or, when Kelly Clarkson told the dual tonight that she picked Unchained Melody for their song . . . and she said it was a LeAnn Rhimes song.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 8, 2019)

OldGuy said:


> Or, when Kelly Clarkson told the dual tonight that she picked Unchained Melody for their song . . . she said it was a LeAnn Rhimes song.



I hope she meant the LeAnn Rhimes _*version*_ of the song? That's kind of like the Miley Cyrus version of "9 to 5."  

Dave


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Apr 8, 2019)

DrQ said:


> I used a PDP11-05 with core and toggle switches for inputing the bootstrap program before you could reload the O/S with punch tape on a teletype terminal.



Never worked any DEC that old, started with twin 11-70's. (and removable disk packs. . .)

ISAM anyone? (And Macro level CICS?)


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Apr 8, 2019)

How about phone exchanges as part of the number (WAlnut 4 2446?)


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Apr 8, 2019)

isisdave said:


> DaveNW, there was a story on the news recently that a lot of government IT is still running on platforms from the 70s and 80s and is still written in Fortran or COBOL (probably with CICS). They've never invested any money in maintenance, and now the last people who know how to fix and update them are retiring.
> 
> This is REALLY a problem in California's DMV.  There have been a number of attempts to update those systems over the last 30 years, and I don't believe any of them was ever finished.



You see, the problem is not just the old code. The people who understood the business reasons why the code was written are gone. Everybody who now uses the systems just understand you put in the query and get the results. They don't know why it's right, (or wrong). . .


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 8, 2019)

Ralph Sir Edward said:


> You see, the problem is not just the old code. The people who understood the business reasons why the code was written are gone. Everybody who now uses the systems just understand you put in the query and get the results. They don't know why it's right, (or wrong). . .


Good programmers would document all of these, including inside the COBOL program.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 8, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> Good programmers would document all of these, including inside the COBOL program.



Key word: "Good."  

When I was stationed at "BUPERS," the Navy Headquarters in Washington DC, back in the mid-70s, one of my first COBOL programming jobs was to maintain the Navy's payroll system.  (Before SJUMPS, for those who may remember that.)  I'd have to wade through a foot-thick printout on "greenbar" wide, fanfolded paper, tracking down some stray coding error.  Nothing was documented, huge pieces of code were remarked out, and it might take days just looking for the one line of code that needed to be changed.  It was hell.

When they decided to rewrite the program, a quiet cheer went up from the programming team.  We pushed for, and got, approval to use Structured COBOL programming techniques in support of the new version.  A very different way to write a program, that we liked very much.  It fell together very easily, worked great, and was a breeze to maintain.  Finding a coding issue was simple, and everything was using Called Subroutines.  Looking back, it was a forerunner to things like C++, which showed up years later.  

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 8, 2019)

Ralph Sir Edward said:


> Never worked any DEC that old, started with twin 11-70's. (and removable disk packs. . .)
> 
> ISAM anyone? (And Macro level CICS?)




My only foray into DEC was on VAX systems.  And if memory serves, Costco still uses VAX terminals for some of their processes.  (There's one of those legacy programmer jobs for ya.  )

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 8, 2019)

Ralph Sir Edward said:


> How about phone exchanges as part of the number (WAlnut 4 2446?)




When we lived in Ketchikan, Alaska, in 1960, the island's only phone exchange was CAnal.  Our phone number back then, (says the OCD guy who can't get ancient phone numbers out of his head), was CA5-3549.  But there were so few phones on the island, we only had to dial the last four digits.  "Call me!"  "Whats your number?"  "3549."  (Shades of Junior Samples on HeeHaw.  BR-549.  

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 8, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Key word: "Good."
> 
> When I was stationed at "BUPERS," the Navy Headquarters in Washington DC, back in the mid-70s, one of my first COBOL programming jobs was to maintain the Navy's payroll system.  (Before SJUMPS, for those who may remember that.)  I'd have to wade through a foot-thick printout on "greenbar" wide, fanfolded paper, tracking down some stray coding error.  Nothing was documented, huge pieces of code were remarked out, and it might take days just looking for the one line of code that needed to be changed.  It was hell.
> 
> ...


Yep, Structured COBOL programming and Subroutines.  My ex-colleagues from my first job told me something cool several years ago.  More than 2 decades after I left my first job where I spent 4 years as an Analyst Programmer, a program which I authored failed in a batch run.  The CIO's first comment was that it must not have been my codes as I had never had a bug in production.  They checked to see who else had their hands in it where they had to incorporate changes through the years.  My reputation of being a meticulous and bug-free programmer carried through decades.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 8, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> Yep, Structured COBOL programming and Subroutines.  My ex-colleagues from my first job told me something cool several years ago.  More than 2 decades after I left my first job where I spent 4 years as an Analyst Programmer, a program which I authored failed in a batch run.  The CIO's first comment was that it must not have been my codes as I had never had a bug in production.  They checked to see who else had their hands in it where they had to incorporate changes through the years.  My reputation of being a meticulous and bug-free programmer carried through decades.



That's awesome! Good code is self-sustaining.  Bad code invites rewrites. 

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 9, 2019)

Ok guys and gals have you had enough nerd time. 

My first experience (other than a simplified computer class at OS) was in the Army in the 1980's and on Wang's that were suppose to be IBM (I've been moved) compatible. Maybe they were 60% to 70% of the time and the use of DOS Commands.

In 1984 I remember talking to the local IBM Office in Salem Oregon about buying a computer from them. We were going to upgrade it to 512K RAM. That was pretty fancy then. But I was moving to Europe and they could not guarantee how it would work through a transformer.

My first personal computer was a simple Apple. Allegedly portable - had a carry handle - small green screen that hooked onto a metal stand/holder. Though it probably weighed 20 pounds all together. Single sided double density floppy discs. You had to take the disc out and turn it over to load some of the programs. Remember when a word processing program did not take a couple MEGs.


----------



## artringwald (Apr 9, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> But the real test - did you use the punches from the Hollerith cards and place them in the A/C of someone's car you wanted to get?
> Christmas in July!


We took the punches from the Hollerith cards and used them for confetti at the football games. They're impossible to get out of your hair.

When I'm trying to catch up with someone I'll say "Hey Wild Bill, Wait for ME!"

When meeting with friends, we usually spend the first 10 minutes updating everyone on the latest medical problems.

The computer I worked on used three cassette drives. Everyone was so excited when the 150K 8" floppy disk drives came out. I saved some for the grandkids.

I also worked on fax machines with acoustic couplers. Fifty years later I'm amazed that people still use fax machines.


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 9, 2019)

Showing this picture to younger co-workers and having them not know what it is:






Kurt


----------



## Shankilicious (Apr 9, 2019)

Isn't that for a record player?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 9, 2019)

This is for my old computer associates do you remember those IBM punch cards? Yes, that yellow plastic item is a disc adapter for a 45 record. Do you remember also those 33 1/3 large albums and those lovely cover designs?


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 9, 2019)

Shankilicious said:


> Isn't that for a record player?



More correctly, it's an adapter for a 45 rpm vinyl record.
It lets them be used on record player with a small spindle.


----------



## Shankilicious (Apr 9, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> More correctly, it's an adapter for a 45 rpm vinyl record.
> It lets them be used on record player with a small spindle.


I ONLY knew that (I'm 31) from the movie Four Brothers. In which Tyrese Gibson's character starts throwing them at Andre lol!


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 9, 2019)

DrQ said:


> Rolodex file



I was actually using one at work up until I left work in Sept. LOL!


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 9, 2019)

First phone number:

CRestwood77007

kinda James Bondish.


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 9, 2019)

DrQ said:


> Rolodex file



Use one for Login IDs and Passwords.  It's somewhere.


----------



## Carol C (Apr 9, 2019)

Twitter, instagram, snapchat, and the rest. What's app with all that?


----------



## Brett (Apr 9, 2019)

Shankilicious said:


> I ONLY knew that (I'm 31) from the movie Four Brothers. In which Tyrese Gibson's character starts throwing them at Andre lol!




31 years old ...    then probably everything in this thread you've only heard about or seen in movies.   (or now it's streaming video apps)


----------



## artringwald (Apr 9, 2019)

We felt old when we found out the Baby Shark video had been out for over 2 years before we even heard about it.


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 9, 2019)

One of the things we say, that makes perfect sense to our family, is "Olde Town Mall". OTM hasn't been called OTM for probably 35 years or more. In the late '70s it started as an indoor mall less than 10 minutes from my parents' house; all the shop facades were meant to look like early 1900s, there was a carousel for kids, etc. At some point they gutted it and put a changing parade of larger stores with front doors facing the parking lot, and over time they built out buildings that also changed store names regularly. We were going to pick up burgers last month to take to Mom and Dad, but because we don't live in that area any more we aren't in sync with where some of the newer things are. Called up Mom, "where the heck is that In N Out? We can't find it." "It's on the corner with Olde Town Mall", she answered, so we immediately knew where it was!


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 9, 2019)

Ralph Sir Edward said:


> How about phone exchanges as part of the number (WAlnut 4 2446?)



DAvis 3 7658. Couldn't tell you the phone number for my dorm room, apartment, or the first three homes Cliff and I lived in, but I still know my childhood phone number.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 9, 2019)

1st Class said:


> When did I go from being "Miss" to "Ma'am"?



That is better than SIR.   Why do people assume because you are tall and have a deeper voice, that without actually looking at you they assume you are a sir.  I get it on the phone more than in person, but I got it in person last week.  Kid was mortified when he actually looked up and realized that it was a tall, definitely female, person that he was speaking to, and just called me SIR.  I'm not exactly androgynous Pat

Do I look like a Sir to you?


----------



## talkamotta (Apr 9, 2019)

There are many companies that can't replace old good fully functioning equipment just because some thing new comes along.  We had equipment from the 80's to present time.  So you had to know years of technology. Only the experienced knew how to make them talk to each other.  Before I retired i was very valuable.   

My husband retired ten years before me.  He was extremely good and had a steel trap memory.  There was this old piece of equipment that we had upgraded but another office in a remote area in another state had not.  A tester called me up and asked me about it.  I knew there was a little piece of information that you had to do things a certain way.  I couldn't remember.  We were on a conference call and I told them to call this number.  So when my husband answered  I said sweetie I have our friend tester Steve and a tech on line. They need to know this.......about this equipment.  So he told them.  The boss on line wanted to know who he was, where he worked (he was retired, didn't work for anyone)  then  did he want to come work for them.  He said no that he didn't want to work for anyone and  she is the only one   that can call me.  They asked why?  He said " because I'm going to get lucky tonite".


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 9, 2019)

That ^^^ is funny. 

Dave


----------



## LannyPC (Apr 9, 2019)

What's cursive writing?

I know what it is, it's just when younger ones don't.


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 9, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> Do I look like a Sir to you?
> View attachment 11250



No, Sir.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 9, 2019)

LannyPC said:


> What's cursive writing?
> 
> I know what it is, it's just when younger ones don't.


It's how old people send each other secret messages.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 9, 2019)

LannyPC said:


> What's cursive writing?
> 
> I know what it is, it's just when younger ones don't.


I have ET (go home ...) so my cursive has always been crap. I have printed most of my life.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 9, 2019)

Our fortysomething 'kids' were visiting last week. I needed the number of a restaurant for reservations, so I opened the phone book. They pointed and laughed and said, "*What's THAT thing*?"

Jim


----------



## DrQ (Apr 9, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> That is the program card drum from a keypunch machine, (probably an earlier IBM 24 or 26, based on the lever lock at the top.)  It told the machine which columns were to be keyed, which were alpha, which were numeric, duplicated, skipped, right-justified, and so forth.
> 
> Dave


Correctamundo and it was used because here is the layout of the IBM 024 keypunch keyboard, note what a pain it is to enter numbers:


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 9, 2019)

DrQ said:


> Correctamundo and it was used because here is the layout of the IBM 024 keypunch keyboard, note what a pain it is to enter numbers:



I never used a 024, but I did use a 026. Later spent a lot of time with a Univac 1710 keypunch machine. I graduated first in my keypunching class because I was the only guy who could do 10-key by touch. Skilz, I tells ya. I gots skilz! 

Dave


----------



## DrQ (Apr 9, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> I never used a 024, but I did use a 026. Later spent a lot of time with a Univac 1710 keypunch machine. I graduated first in my keypunching class because I was the only guy who could do 10-key by touch. Skilz, I tells ya. I gots skilz!
> 
> Dave


The 024 was obsolete in the early 70's when I was at school (that's why they were there). When I went to another school we had the 029 keypunches, OMG!, what a difference! The keyboard was actually laid out like a typewriter.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 9, 2019)

The things I say that make me feel young are what make me feel old occasionally. Dealio, no joke, nice and crazy all seem timeless to me. Last night I was telling a couple in a mineral spring hot tub that I recently went to an America concert. They thought I was at a Trump rally. I had to explain that America is a 70's rock band and we recently saw them at a casino. 

Somethings just cycle. I like rock, my older kids like rap and my grandkids like rock. My grand daughter wants me to go to a Greta Van Fleet concert. They kind of sound like Led Zeplin to me so I might go. 

Bill


----------



## talkamotta (Apr 9, 2019)

OldGuy said:


> First phone number:
> 
> CRestwood77007
> 
> kinda James Bondish.


Are you from Holladay Utah


----------



## talkamotta (Apr 9, 2019)

OldGuy said:


> First phone number:
> 
> CRestwood77007
> 
> Duplicate


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 9, 2019)

easyrider said:


> The things I say that make me feel young are what make me feel old occasionally. Dealio, no joke, nice and crazy all seem timeless to me. Last night I was telling a couple in a mineral spring hot tub that I recently went to an America concert. They thought I was at a Trump rally. I had to explain that America is a 70's rock band and we recently saw them at a casino.
> 
> Somethings just cycle. I like rock, my older kids like rap and my grandkids like rock. My grand daughter wants me to go to a Greta Van Fleet concert. They kind of sound like Led Zeplin to me so I might go.
> 
> Bill



My daughter took us to see Josh Grobin several years ago. She's a major fan.  I thought it was nice, if a little pedestrian.  We went to see the Dixie Chicks in Canada a few years ago.  My daughter stayed home; said it wasn't her kind of music.  Go figure.  

Dave


----------



## slip (Apr 9, 2019)

Monday is my 35th anniversary with the company I work for which makes me one of the old guys. I really felt old before a staff meeting yesterday. Cars were the subject and everyone was saying what their first car was. They were all late 90’s early 2000’s. Then of course I had to say mine was a 1968 Chevy Caprice. I know many of you are older than me and have earlier first cars but I felt old at that meeting.


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 9, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> It's how old people send each other secret messages.



I think it was on TUG that I first learned they didn't teach cursive writing any more. That just floored me!


----------



## isisdave (Apr 10, 2019)

This is an IBM 010 keypunch, completely manual and a pain to use. But when all the 026 and 029 machines were in use, and we had to make JUST ONE TINY CHANGE, we'd use this. The chance of getting it right was maybe 60%






And then there is my first love, the PDP-9. DEC didn't sell a lot of these. Really loved the tapes.






And then,






 and


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Do you remember that small B/W Sony Walkman television?  We would that Sony Walkman television to the Washington Redskins football games stadium 
to watch other NFL games on Sunday’s afternoon. It used between 8 to 10 “D” batteries.


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 10, 2019)

talkamotta said:


> Are you from Holladay Utah



no


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 10, 2019)

I call places by their old names all the time.

Revco instead of CVS

Loder's instead of The Shake Shoppe

Fisher's or Rego's instead of Giant Eagle

The peeps I say them to know that I'm talking about but no one outside the family has a clue.


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 10, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> Do you remember that small B/W Sony Walkman television?  We would that Sony Walkman television to the Washington Redskins football games stadium
> to watch other NFL games on Sunday’s afternoon. It used between 8 to 10 “D” batteries.


I've still got mine around here somewhere, I linked two 6 volt railroad lantern batteries.  Didn't put it up for sale soon enough.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 10, 2019)

Calling places by their old names... like long-gone banks.
She: "Can you take this to Barnett" (now a Bank of America).
Me: "Only if I time-travel."

.


----------



## artringwald (Apr 10, 2019)

I found a picture of the first desktop computer I worked on in 1976. It could do word processing, data entry, database, communications, and games. They let me take one home and I wrote diagnostic tests and a service dispatching system for it.


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 10, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> Calling places by their old names... like long-gone banks.
> She: "Can you take this to Barnett" (now a Bank of America).
> Me: "Only if I time-travel."
> 
> .



Try this retort next time: *The Vulcan Science Directorate has determined that time travel is impossible*.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 10, 2019)

I can't use a calculator unless it is with reverse polish notation on my HP 12c.  I've had the same HP12c since the early 1980s in college. Still works great!

I am so thrown off by regular calculators, that I have now added an HP12c calculator app to my smartphone. My colleagues laugh at me when I use it!  (always a techie...)


----------



## artringwald (Apr 10, 2019)

I feel old when I talk about my days on the high school track team and all the events were in yards, not meters. Our school didn't have a girls track team, because back then, women were too delicate. The girls basketball teams didn't play full court, it was a convoluted half court game, and they wore pinafores instead of basketball shorts.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 10, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I can't use a calculator unless it is with reverse polish notation on my HP 12c.  I've had the same HP12c since the early 1980s in college. Still works great!
> 
> I am so thrown off by regular calculators, that I have now added an HP12c calculator app to my smartphone. My colleagues laugh at me when I use it!  (always an engineer...)
> 
> View attachment 11270



I have a Bachelor of Mathematics, nearly everyone in my class had one of these HP calculators.


----------



## bluehende (Apr 10, 2019)

isisdave said:


> This is an IBM 010 keypunch, completely manual and a pain to use. But when all the 026 and 029 machines were in use, and we had to make JUST ONE TINY CHANGE, we'd use this. The chance of getting it right was maybe 60%
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love that tape machine.  When I was in High School we had a computer course that used those.  We also had a weird machine that you actually had to program in binary.  It was the size of a piano.  After using that we went to the tape machine that I believe was a terminal for the local college computer.  When in college we lerned fortran with the card deck.  All fo this talk makes me feel old.


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 10, 2019)

artringwald said:


> I feel old when I talk about my days on the high school track team and all the events were in yards, not meters.



For the brief time I was on the Track team, my event was in hours.

But I lettered in golf three years.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 10, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I can't use a calculator unless it is with reverse polish notation on my HP 12c.  I've had the same HP12c since the early 1980s in college. Still works great!
> 
> I am so thrown off by regular calculators, that I have now added an HP12c calculator app to my smartphone. My colleagues laugh at me when I use it!  (always a techie...)
> 
> View attachment 11270


HP-45 and an HP-41c during my college days. I have the HP41 emulator on my phone.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 10, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> Calling places by their old names... like long-gone banks.
> She: "Can you take this to Barnett" (now a Bank of America).
> Me: "Only if I time-travel."
> 
> .


Piggly Wiggly


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 10, 2019)

DrQ said:


> Piggly Wiggly



They still exist (per Wikipedia). "More than 600 independently owned Piggly Wiggly stores operate in 17 states, primarily in smaller cities and towns."  OTOH, A&P does not.

And one can no longer dine at Chi-Chi's or Steak & Ale. <sigh>

.


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 10, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> They still exist (per Wikipedia). "More than 600 independently owned Piggly Wiggly stores operate in 17 states, primarily in smaller cities and towns."


Yep, we shopped at one on Hilton Head last July.  Hadn't seen one since growing up in Minnesota.

Kurt


----------



## talkamotta (Apr 10, 2019)

OldGuy said:


> no


I was and my number was Crestwood 7 5894.  I can remember numbers from years ago but not the current ones.  I 've  started memorizing certain numbers because my cell phone is getting old and the battery runs down faster.  I should get a new one but I don't want to buy another one until this is dead dead. I finally know how to use this one.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 10, 2019)

... and who knows 867-5309...?


----------



## RX8 (Apr 10, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> ... and who knows 867-5309...?



That is my old girlfriend Jenny's number!


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 10, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> ... and who knows 867-5309...?



Tommy Tutone. "I got it. I got your number on the wall."


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 10, 2019)

Anybody know what a drafting machine was?  I used them to make drawings for machine tool designs. 

Cheers


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 10, 2019)

DrQ said:


> Piggly Wiggly



The grandkids loved their t-shirts from the Pig on John’s Island SC.

Cheers


----------



## DrQ (Apr 10, 2019)

x3 skier said:


> Anybody know what a drafting machine was?  I used them to make drawings for machine tool designs.
> 
> Cheers


K&E? I used one before I got into CAD.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 10, 2019)

RX8 said:


> That is my old girlfriend Jenny's number!


I alway's thought Stacy's mom had it goin' on.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 10, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> ... and who knows 867-5309...?



I had a conference call at work today with a Vendor I’m doing some programming work for. I had to dial an 800- number, then enter the Conference Call code to connect.  And you guessed it - the Conference Call code was 8675309.  

It made me chuckle to think of how many people just key those numbers without thinking anything of it. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 10, 2019)

x3 skier said:


> Anybody know what a drafting machine was?  I used them to make drawings for machine tool designs.
> 
> Cheers




When I took a mechanical drawing class in Junior High School, I got very excited about architecture and drafting.  I'd sit and draw house plans for hours.  It never went anywhere as a career, but in all the years since, I've drawn plans for several houses I've owned, and done landscaping plans to scale.  It's cool to know how to do that sort of thing.

Dave


----------



## DrQ (Apr 10, 2019)

Teledyne Post Versalog Slide Rule




I had some classes which did not allow calculators


----------



## bluehende (Apr 10, 2019)

DrQ said:


> Teledyne Post Versalog Slide Rule
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My first engineering class started with how to use a slide rule.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 10, 2019)

bluehende said:


> My first engineering class started with how to use a slide rule.


My Junior AP chemistry high school teacher taught us. It made STP calculations a breeze. He had an 8ft slide rule at the head of the class.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 10, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> When I took a mechanical drawing class in Junior High School, I got very excited about architecture and drafting.  I'd sit and draw house plans for hours.  It never went anywhere as a career, but in all the years since, I've drawn plans for several houses I've owned, and done landscaping plans to scale.  It's cool to know how to do that sort of thing.
> 
> Dave


I took something called technical drawing in school which is the equivalent of drafting, I think.  We did alot of drawings from various angles - plan and side elevations and hidden lines had to be shown as dotted lines.  It was my favorite subject.


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 11, 2019)

Slide rules are selling on eBay if you still have one. Cliff had one in a leather case that I pried out of his hands and sold last year.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 11, 2019)

I used a Keuffel & Esser (K&E) 4061T Slide Rule in High School. A used one is now on sale at Ebay for $950.  I still hace mine but not sure which box it is buried in.

Richard


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 11, 2019)

Do you remember when a McDonald’s hamburger was only 15 cents and you walked up to their outside  windows to order your meals (hamburgers, fries, soda and a milk shake).


----------



## bluehende (Apr 11, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> I took something called technical drawing in school which is the equivalent of drafting, I think.  We did alot of drawings from various angles - plan and side elevations and hidden lines had to be shown as dotted lines.  It was my favorite subject.



I think in my second semester we had a drafting class.  I hated it.


----------



## bluehende (Apr 11, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> Slide rules are selling on eBay if you still have one. Cliff had one in a leather case that I pried out of his hands and sold last year.



I am sure I still have mine around somewhere.  I know it was  a good one some 40+ yrs ago.


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 11, 2019)

DrQ said:


> Teledyne Post Versalog Slide Rule
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is what moved me from the Engineering College to the Business College.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 11, 2019)

I remember Dad taking our family of 5 to Taco Bell and everyone getting full on less than $5. Every food item was 19 cents. There were no free refills of soda pop. Paying 15 cents for a gallon of gas.


----------



## Brett (Apr 11, 2019)

MULTIZ321 said:


> I used a Keuffel & Esser (K&E) 4061T Slide Rule in High School. A used one is now on sale at Ebay for $950.  I still hace mine but not sure which box it is buried in.
> 
> Richard



I inherited my engineer father's Keuffel & Esser slide rule (with his name engraved on it)
I haven't a clue on how to use it


----------



## Blues (Apr 11, 2019)

I'm in Reno, and I just signed up for the 11am poker tournament.  The floor staff I'm talking to include a man and a woman, both late 30s or in their 40s.  I ask how long the tournament typically lasts.  Simultaneously, she replies "about 3 hours" while he replies "two".  They look at each other, and decide, "OK, maybe about two and a half hours."  He then clarifies "I mean until about two pm.  Since it starts at 11am, that's about 3 hours".  OK, they're in agreement.  So I say "Who's on first?".  He chuckles and says "exactly!".  She looks confused.  Neither of us clarifies the reference.  But yeah, I'm feeling a bit older now.


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 11, 2019)

In engineering school, there were Post guys and K&E guys (no females in the whole Engineering college back then). I was a K&E guy and still have it.

We had a class called Numerical Methods and one of the topics was how to make a Special Slide Rule to solve a specific problem.  Mine was to build a Slide Rule that calculated the number of dump truck required to haul away excavated dirt from a construction site. It had two slides, eight scales and the scales were hand inked. Variables were size of excavation, time limits, dump truck capacity and I don’t remember the rest.  My Senior year HP came out with the first hand held scientific calculator so that whole class was consigned to the dust bin of history, hallelujah!

Cheers


----------



## artringwald (Apr 11, 2019)

If I had the money, I would have bought a nice circular slide rule, but I made do with my Pickett 272, which is still in my desk.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 11, 2019)

MULTIZ321 said:


> I used a Keuffel & Esser (K&E) 4061T Slide Rule in High School. A used one is now on sale at Ebay for $950.  I still hace mine but not sure which box it is buried in.
> 
> Richard


The really good ones were made of laminated bamboo with a plastic covering. That was because we were so good and fast we melted the all plastic models and they would seize up. 

One did catch on fire, though.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 11, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> When I took a mechanical drawing class in Junior High School, I got very excited about architecture and drafting.  I'd sit and draw house plans for hours.  It never went anywhere as a career, but in all the years since, I've drawn plans for several houses I've owned, and done landscaping plans to scale.  It's cool to know how to do that sort of thing.
> 
> Dave


Remember these:




There are many types, the ones I used were calibrated to allow you to measure in scale.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 11, 2019)

I took mechanic drawing in HS also. I graduated college with a Math degree. I have a MBA. I rehab my rental properties .. doing the layouts and designs.

My younger 2 sisters both have BS Mechanic Engineers. Both are NOT working anymore ... one is taking care of her family; the other, is retired from some small computer company. I have a FREE HP computer. Used to use my FREE IBM desktop. And both corporations that I worked for ... do not exist anymore .... DuPont and Sun Oil. I am on "Year 32" of being self-employed.

Never used a slide ruler.


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 11, 2019)

DrQ said:


> Remember these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine was yellow. 

Cheers


----------



## artringwald (Apr 11, 2019)

DrQ said:


> Remember these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just looked at the one we always keep next to the computer, and was surprised to find out it was a Keuffel & Esser.


----------



## Glynda (Apr 12, 2019)

x3 skier said:


> The grandkids loved their t-shirts from the Pig on John’s Island SC.
> 
> Cheers



There are still a few independently owned Piggly Wiggly stores in rural SC towns. Former President of Piggly Wiggly Carolina Co., Buzzy Newton's home on Murray Blvd near the Battery in Charleston has two concrete pigs on each side of the front steps. They are dressed for holidays and special events. I enjoy riding by to check out the latest. I suspect they will soon have bunny ears on their heads.


----------



## Icc5 (Apr 12, 2019)

LannyPC said:


> What's cursive writing?
> 
> I know what it is, it's just when younger ones don't.


I just read Texas was going to start teaching cursive again.  I've told my friends on Facebook that if they stop teaching cursive it can be our secret weapon to (write) about our grandkids.


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 12, 2019)

DrQ said:


> Remember these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe it wasn't slipstick that did me in; maybe it was mechanical drawing.  I sure made a mess of the ones I did.


----------



## linsj (Apr 12, 2019)

When I learned to drive, gas was 25 cents/gallon. A service man pumped it, checked the air in the tires and fluids under the hood, and washed the windows. The receipt was accompanied with trading stamps and often a drinking glass.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 12, 2019)

OldGuy said:


> Maybe it wasn't slipstick that did me in; maybe it was mechanical drawing.  I sure made a mess of the ones I did.


For me, the light bulb clicked on when they taught us how to do multiple projections to generate a true auxiliary view.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 12, 2019)

linsj said:


> When I learned to drive, gas was 25 cents/gallon. A service man pumped it, checked the air in the tires and fluids under the hood, and washed the windows. The receipt was accompanied with trading stamps and often a drinking glass.


A true Chicagoite: Sperry & Hutchinson (S&H Green Stamps)

We used to drive by the headquarters on the tristate tollway.

There was also the revolving sign for Baby Ruth/Butterfinger at the Curtis candy company by the airport.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 12, 2019)

Falstaff beer Old Pro commercials 

The Hamm's Bear


----------



## easyrider (Apr 12, 2019)

I occasionally use an American Express Hilton card that places us on their email list. A couple of days ago I received an email for pre-sale ZZ Top tickets. Anyway, I bought some good tickets and told my son and daughter in law. They asked me what a ZZ Top is. 

My grand daughter and her husband came over and asked if anything interesting was happening. I told them I bought ZZ Top tickets. My grand daughters husband asked when and where and my grand daughter said they get the seats next to ours. 

Today at Lowes, a Lowes guy put 300 pounds of floor leveler onto a cart for me and then loaded it into the back of my truck. This kind of makes me feel old.

Bill


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 12, 2019)

I remember S&H Green Stamps. We were so happy when we filled enuff books to redeem 'em for something. It was like Christmas.

I also remember on my bike route to & from middle school, there was a coke machine where I could score a 10oz. bottle for 10 cents, and then return the bottle for 5 cents back. 
.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 12, 2019)

easyrider said:


> I occasionally use an American Express Hilton card that places us on their email list. A couple of days ago I received an email for pre-sale ZZ Top tickets. Anyway, I bought some good tickets and told my son and daughter in law. *They asked me what a ZZ Top is.* ...
> Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 12, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> I remember S&H Green Stamps. We were so happy when we filled enuff books to redeem 'em for something. It was like Christmas.
> 
> I also remember on my bike route to & from middle school, there was a coke machine where I could score a 10oz. bottle for 10 cents, and then return the bottle for 5 cents back.
> .



When I was about five years old, [late 1950s], I remember my Mom licking and sticking S&H Green Stamps into booklets.  She had a pile of them, and had been saving for months.  When she finally redeemed something like 100 booklets of stamps for her pursued gift item, (a big hammered aluminum kitchen soup pot with lid), she was thrilled.  It was solid as can be, and was "built to last."  She used that pot for the rest of her life, nearly 40 years, until she passed in 1996.  My sister now has that pot, and it looks as good today as when it was new.  S&H had some great stuff.

Dave


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 12, 2019)

Programmers and system analysts are now referred to as coders and developers.

e.g. you don't write programs anymore - you code. Coders are cool.


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 12, 2019)

I asked my husband to check his calendar and he pulled out his phone.  I thought, "wow! He's finally using a digital calendar."  But no, he had taken a picture of his paper planner.


----------



## Free2Roam (Apr 12, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Programmers and system analysts are now referred to as coders and developers.
> 
> e.g. you don't write programs anymore - you code. Programmers are geeks. Coders are cool.



In my world, geeks are cool!!  

Proud programmer / systems analyst / software engineer / software developer / technical architect / coder / geek (not a nerd)


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 12, 2019)

@Free2Roam my bad. I agree geeks are now cool too. (It's a good thing that kids now aspire to be geeks. That wasn't the case when I attended high school). Will edit prior post.


----------



## slip (Apr 13, 2019)

DrQ said:


> Falstaff beer Old Pro commercials
> 
> The Hamm's Bear



We had a Falstaff Brewery about a mile from my house on the south side of Chicago. They sponsored the White Sox for a few years and my dad always enjoyed a few until they went under. Good memories.


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 13, 2019)

DrQ said:


> Falstaff beer Old Pro commercials
> 
> The Hamm's Bear



Dizzy Dean and Pee Wee Reese
- - - - - -
_From the Land of Sky Blue Waters_


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 13, 2019)

Now that I have had the pleasure of reading some many outstanding posts  from this subject.  I feel a little older. But I also, feel very blessed  to be still able to remember so many wonderful things from the 50’ and 60’s.


----------



## amycurl (Apr 13, 2019)

It's very exciting news in my town that a Piggly Wiggly is scheduled to go into a shopping center in a low-income food desert neighborhood; it's one that I actually drive by to/from work most days, so I'm pretty excited, too. You gotta Dig the Pig! 

My daughter is 12 and has been taught cursive.

My first clock radio (who has one of those still?) was purchased with S&H Green Stamps; my mother often got stuff there, as well as Service Merchandise (remember them?)

We have old stadium cushions that we got free many, many moons ago from our minor league baseball team that we still use. Two of them have ads for a beeper company on them. My daughter a few years ago: "What's that?" 

I'm only in my mid-40s, people. *sips Ensure*


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 13, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> I also remember on my bike route to & from middle school, there was a coke machine where I could score a 10oz. bottle for 10 cents, and then return the bottle for 5 cents back.


You must be younger. When I scouted for bottles to turn in for the deposit, it was 2 cents.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 13, 2019)

Chest type soda vending machines:





Double entry: Royal Crown Cola


----------



## slip (Apr 13, 2019)

DrQ said:


> Chest type soda vending machines:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There was one of these at the barbershop I went to as a kid. They were big Cub fans and we are White Sox fans. The only time we ever watched the Cubs was when we had to get our hair cuts after school. More great memories.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 13, 2019)

I still have a plug-in Timex wall-clock that I bought at Woolworth's ~ 45 yrs ago.
It looks quaint on my wall, but it doesn't use batteries, and it runs like a... clock.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 13, 2019)

slip said:


> We had a Falstaff Brewery about a mile from my house on the south side of Chicago. They sponsored the White Sox for a few years and my dad always enjoyed a few until they went under. Good memories.


The OLD Comiskey ballpark.


----------



## slip (Apr 13, 2019)

DrQ said:


> The OLD Comiskey ballpark.



Great memories there also. We went often. My dad worked for Commonwealth Edison and he would get free tickets to a few games every year. I loved that old park. On one of my few trips back to Chicago, we went to the new park. It was new but had no history. I guess I’m just old fashioned.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 13, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> They still exist (per Wikipedia). "More than 600 independently owned Piggly Wiggly stores operate in 17 states, primarily in smaller cities and towns."  OTOH, A&P does not.
> 
> And one can no longer dine at Chi-Chi's or Steak & Ale. <sigh>
> 
> .


And shop at Red Owl


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 13, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> I have a plug-in Timex wall-clock that I bought at Woolworth's (1879-1997) ~45 yrs ago.
> It looks quaint on my wall, but it doesn't use batteries, and it runs like a... clock.



On Ellen the other day they had a challenge between Generations.  The younger contestant could not read a clock.  The hands said four-twenty, but she only knew digital clocks that say it this way 4:20. 

(among other things)

Actually, the old dude knew more of the "new" stuff than the young lady knew of the "old" stuff, but that makes sense because she would not have been around when the old stuff was, but he has been around when the new stuff is.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 13, 2019)

Our relatives in Minnesota called soda "pop" _(with a Minnesota accent_.)


----------



## DrQ (Apr 13, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Our relatives in Minnesota called soda "pop"


Where in Minne-SO-TA? Mine hail out of pig town, Austin.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 13, 2019)

@DrQ Of course! With the Minne-SO-ta accent. My DH spent his early years in Wayzata playing hockey after grade school on the ponds. Family later moved and now most live south of Minneapolis in surrounding towns.  Oh ya, sure.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 13, 2019)

You are ancient if you have S & H Green Stamps  and you have found a soda “pop” bottle vending machine.


----------



## linsj (Apr 13, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Our relatives in Minnesota called soda "pop" _(with a Minnesota accent_.)



It's a Midwest thing. I was born & raised in Michigan, lived in Ohio and now Illinois. Pop is always called pop. I didn't know it had any other name until I was well out of college.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 13, 2019)

linsj said:


> It's a Midwest thing. I was born & raised in Michigan, lived in Ohio and now Illinois. Pop is always called pop. I didn't know it had any other name until I was well out of college.


Growing up in Chi-town the following were interchangeable:

Pop
Soda
Soda-pop
Coke
Soda was an older reference to soda shoppes (we had one in the neighborhood) that could custom mix drinks from syrups.


----------



## Dori (Apr 13, 2019)

Here in Canada, we call soda, pop.

Dori


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 13, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Our relatives in Minnesota called soda "pop" _(with a Minnesota accent_.)



Never ever heard of Soda until I started traveling out of the Midwest after graduating from college. It was always Pop.

Cheers


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 13, 2019)

Not so much something I say, but definitely something I remember:

As a grade school kid in Bellingham, Washington, in the early 60's, Saturday morning was something to look forward to - an event at the local movie theater.  The Mt. Baker Theatre, (https://www.mountbakertheatre.com/Online/default.asp), which is still there and going strong, had a great thing for kids in those days.  Old movies from the 40s and 50s, (cowboy shoot-em-ups, "outer space" science fiction, or a "monster" movie) were shown to a crowd of about 1000 kids. The place was packed every week. Our parents would drop us off, or we'd walk downtown in groups, to be there by the 9:00 start time.  Admission to the movie was by presenting Darigold red diamond logos that were printed on milk cartons in those days.  Darigold was a local dairy company, huge in the Pacific Northwest.  They're also still around. (https://www.darigold.com/visual-history)

Every admission ticket got you into the door prize drawing.  They'd stop the movie at certain times, and draw tickets to win prizes.  Wooden paddle ball boards, yo-yos, cool camping flashlights, assorted other toys - it was all great stuff for kids.  The "big" door prize every week was a brand new bicycle, usually a Schwinn, donated by a local bike store, (Times Bike Shop, which is no longer around.)  The prizes changed every week, and nobody ever knew what would be given out that day.  Everybody had a great time, and we drank a LOT of Darigold milk, to make sure we had red diamonds to get in next Saturday morning. (Brilliant marketing plan by Darigold.)

This was an incredible thing for kids to enjoy, and it bought our parents some free time to do other things without worrying about where the kids were.  For three hours we were completely unsupervised, and filled with anticipation of the prizes we might win.  With the atmosphere of helicopter parenting these days, this sort of thing could never happen today.  But it is a memory my siblings and I will always treasure. 

Dave


----------



## DrQ (Apr 13, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> ... They'd stop the movie at certain times, and draw tickets to win prizes.  Wooden paddle ball boards, yo-yos, cool camping flashlights, assorted other toys - it was all great stuff for kids.  The "big" door prize every week was a brand new bicycle, usually a Schwinn, donated by a local bike store, (Times Bike Shop, which is no longer around.)  The prizes changed every week, and nobody ever knew what would be given out that day.  Everybody had a great time, and we drank a LOT of Darigold milk, to make sure we had red diamonds to get in next Saturday morning. (Brilliant marketing plan by Darigold.)


If it was a "two reeler" and a small theater, that was the time they spent rewinding the first reel and setting up the second reel.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 13, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @DrQ Of course! With the Minne-SO-ta accent.


Yeah, I have the ChicAAGo accent.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 13, 2019)

The local movie theater in the county seat was sort of gutted down the middle .. to make an open air breeze way with shops of both sides. The shopping district in town was in decline due to that invention called the indoor MALL. Almost all those new stores are empty ... due to the internet?

The local drivein movie theater 3 miles away died a slow death ... but a new owner ( planned on building something), discovered unexploded ordinance on the property ... from when the Philadlephia Navy base had been testing their BIG guns. The Navy Base might not have been the ONLY 'actor' in this issue as the "New York Shipping Building Company" in Camden, NJ was just a few miles up the Delaware River also ... think Kitty Hawk aircraft carrier was built there plus MANY other ships over 100-150+ years of shipping building aircraft carriers, submarines, and smaller boat. That large plot of drivein movie land is fenced off and UNUSED. I wonder why?


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 13, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> When I was about five years old, [late 1950s], I remember my Mom licking and sticking S&H Green Stamps into booklets.  She had a pile of them, and had been saving for months.  When she finally redeemed something like 100 booklets of stamps for her pursued gift item, (a big hammered aluminum kitchen soup pot with lid), she was thrilled.  It was solid as can be, and was "built to last."  She used that pot for the rest of her life, nearly 40 years, until she passed in 1996.  My sister now has that pot, and it looks as good today as when it was new.  S&H had some great stuff.
> 
> Dave



Growing up in the Los Angeles area we had Blue Chip stamps. I loved going into the redemption store with my mom once or twice a year. But I have absolutely no memory of anything she bought!


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 13, 2019)

DebBrown said:


> I asked my husband to check his calendar and he pulled out his phone.  I thought, "wow! He's finally using a digital calendar."  But no, he had taken a picture of his paper planner.



Great trick, I'll have to remember that! I'm still using the 2019 daily planner I bought in September before we decided to retire at the end of October. Now that I'm not booking client appts and looking at it daily we are in danger of missing dental etc appts if I haven't turned the page at the end of the previous week. Hasn't happened yet, but I expect it will.


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 13, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Our relatives in Minnesota called soda "pop" _(with a Minnesota accent_.)



Pop is still pop in our house. Born in Ohio, moved to Los Angeles when I was five. I just called it what my parents called it. Funny looks for almost 60 years when I'd say pop never broke me of the habit. Of course in our house Cliff knows what I want when I ask for a DCPIAGWI (Diet Cherry Pepsi in a glass with ice).


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 13, 2019)

When I lived in Hawall in the 60's there was an out door theatre with fold down wooden seats. The cost was 5 cents. For brand new Movies (How the West was Won) we would go to downtown Honolulu. It was always a double feature and there were always intermissions. Most times the folks with fill us up on bowls of noodles before the movie. After we moved to California the family did Drive-Ins. Several brown paper grocery bags of home popped popcorn and soda pop or juice from home. Inexpensive way to treat 3 boys to an evening.


----------



## amycurl (Apr 14, 2019)

Here's one, along the lines of the address book: I have a recipe card box, designed for 3x5 recipe cards. Recipes only make it into the box once they've been tried and tested, and usually reflect personal "adjustments" to recipes I have found elsewhere. I am out of recipe cards, and asked for more for Christmas. Apparently, The Powers That Be only make 4x6 recipe cards these days. WTF?!? So, my spouse, who makes customized wooden storage solutions for nerdy table top games, has agreed to make me a new box to fit the new cards. But what I REALLY want is just new 3x5 cards, because now I'll either have cards that will be "drowning" in the new larger box, or two boxes. Neither of these solutions spark joy.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 14, 2019)

Have you checked out a business supply store? I assume if the card is the correct size it does not matter if it says recipe on top.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 14, 2019)

amycurl said:


> Here's one, along the lines of the address book: I have a recipe card box, designed for 3x5 recipe cards. Recipes only make it into the box once they've been tried and tested, and usually reflect personal "adjustments" to recipes I have found elsewhere. I am out of recipe cards, and asked for more for Christmas. Apparently, The Powers That Be only make 4x6 recipe cards these days. WTF?!? So, my spouse, who makes customized wooden storage solutions for nerdy table top games, has agreed to make me a new box to fit the new cards. But what I REALLY want is just new 3x5 cards, because now I'll either have cards that will be "drowning" in the new larger box, or two boxes. Neither of these solutions spark joy.


My mom just used regular ruled 3x5 cards, won't those do?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 14, 2019)

amycurl said:


> Here's one, along the lines of the address book: I have a recipe card box, designed for 3x5 recipe cards. Recipes only make it into the box once they've been tried and tested, and usually reflect personal "adjustments" to recipes I have found elsewhere. I am out of recipe cards, and asked for more for Christmas. Apparently, The Powers That Be only make 4x6 recipe cards these days. WTF?!? So, my spouse, who makes customized wooden storage solutions for nerdy table top games, has agreed to make me a new box to fit the new cards. But what I REALLY want is just new 3x5 cards, because now I'll either have cards that will be "drowning" in the new larger box, or two boxes. Neither of these solutions spark joy.


Do a Googje Search on "3x5 Recipe Cards"  - you will get multiple hits.
Bpn Appetit.

Richard


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 14, 2019)

My husband always tells people to call us if they are in the area, “we are in the phone book”.   If I call one of the kids and they do not answer, he says they must not be home.  He loves his cardigans that were purchased in the eighties and maybe earlier, and those are hard to replace.  Apparently Mr Rogers cornered the market.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 14, 2019)

> *What are some things you say that make you feel old?*



"I feel old"


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 14, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> After we moved to California the family did Drive-Ins. Several brown paper grocery bags of home popped popcorn and soda pop or juice from home. Inexpensive way to treat 3 boys to an evening.


I think our town was one of the last hold-outs of drive-ins. Until last year (or maybe the one before) we had two of them. They finally had to close because they didn't want to spend $60,000 each (their numbers) to upgrade to digital, and movie companies no longer distribute them on film. The screens came down last fall and they are soon to be storage facilities. Many a teenager learned about the 'facts of life' (wink, wink) at a drive-in. Like smuggling in a trunk full of friends, and bringing your popcorn and sodas from home. Personally, I think daylight savings time contributed to their demise. Here, in Summer, it's light until between 10 and 11:00 pm. That makes a movie last til 1:00 am. Past my bed time.

Jim


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 14, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> When I was about five years old, [late 1950s], I remember my Mom licking and sticking S&H Green Stamps into booklets.  She had a pile of them, and had been saving for months.  When she finally redeemed something like 100 booklets of stamps for her pursued gift item, (a big hammered aluminum kitchen soup pot with lid), she was thrilled.  It was solid as can be, and was "built to last."  She used that pot for the rest of her life, nearly 40 years, until she passed in 1996.  My sister now has that pot, and it looks as good today as when it was new.  S&H had some great stuff.
> 
> Dave


Oh, yeah.  S&H.  We also had yellow "Top Value" stamps from Kroger.  In our early marriage (early '70's) I remember redeeming books of one or the other to get a doctor-style balance beam bathroom scale.  We're still using it nearly 50 years later.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 14, 2019)

Makai Guy said:


> Oh, yeah.  S&H.  We also had yellow "Top Value" stamps from Kroger.  In our early marriage (early '70's) I remember redeeming books of one or the other to get a doctor-style balance beam bathroom scale.  We're still using it nearly 50 years later.



That's cool.  When things were made to last.   (Sidebar:  I have a cheap battery-operated kitchen clock I got for about five dollars about thirty years ago.  It's simple, but works great.  I've taken it apart and spray-painted the case several times, to match the wall color of the kitchen it's hung in.  Currently, it has a metallic bronze finish, and hangs on a ceramic subway tile wall above my kitchen sink.  Those "Command" wall hanger hooks work great. )

My biggest memory of all those S&H Green Stamps my Mom saved was when time came to stick them in the book.  Mom was so clever...  "Here, David.  Stick out your tongue." She did it a lot, and I always got suckered in. <sigh>  

One day her friend said, "Why don't you use a sponge?"  And the lightbulb went off.  I never was invited to stick out my tongue after that. Yay!  

There's a reason I use peel-and-stick stamps these days.  The struggle is real.  LOL!

Dave


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 14, 2019)

Reaching for the shave cream, seeing the soap, and not remembering if you soaped yet.


----------



## Shankilicious (Apr 14, 2019)

easyrider said:


> Today at Lowes, a Lowes guy put 300 pounds of floor leveler onto a cart for me and then loaded it into the back of my truck. This kind of makes me feel old.
> 
> Bill



I'm 31 and they sometimes insist on loading items from the yard at my local hardware store. I'm sure it's a liability thing that my become more and more common. I can see them being required by policy to at least offer to assist customers load items weighing more than 50lbs to avoid an injury lawsuit on property..... Damn lawsuit happy world we live in...


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 14, 2019)

Several years ago when I had only an S-10 Pickup we were buying yard product from Lowe's for our new very large raised flower and plant bed. We were probably about 58. Our first load a guy about 50 helped us load about 25 bags. He struggled. We told we would be back for a 2nd load. When we returned he was no where to be found. The Assistant Manager came to help. He could not pick up even one bag. So Patti and I did the second load oursleves. Besides the loading we did the off loading ourselves and carried each bag about 50 feet from the driveway to the backyard. The Lowe's garden people are wimps.


----------



## Shankilicious (Apr 14, 2019)

linsj said:


> It's a Midwest thing. I was born & raised in Michigan, lived in Ohio and now Illinois. Pop is always called pop. I didn't know it had any other name until I was well out of college.


In the st. louis area it's called soda. There is a website that displays where it's called what. www.popvssoda.com


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 14, 2019)

Shankilicious said:


> I'm 31 and they sometimes insist on loading items from the yard at my local hardware store. I'm sure it's a liability thing that my become more and more common. I can see them being required by policy to at least offer to assist customers...



Several years ago (last century) at Lowes, I dropped a sheet of 4'x8' siding (T1-11) on my foot. I had to visit an urgent care center as it smashed two of 'em  (broke one in 6 places). I was told that I should sue for them for letting me hoist it myself. I laughed and said, "contributory negligence."

Last week, however, I did request assistance in loading a workbench... I need my toes.
.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 14, 2019)

Things I say that makes me feel old:
Ouch ...
Oooo ...

Come to think about it, I said the same things when I was in college (playing softball and flag football) but I didn't mind it as much.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 14, 2019)

DrQ said:


> Things I say that makes me feel old:
> Ouch ... Oooo ...



At a recent dinner with my stepsons, I said that, when I was young, I didn't want to dine with my elderly in-laws becuz all they did was talk about their various ailments, so I understand they may not want to dine with us much,  becuz that's pretty much what we do.
.


----------



## Free2Roam (Apr 14, 2019)

DrQ said:


> Things I say that makes me feel old:
> Ouch ...
> Oooo ...



I just wanna be able to rise from a seated position without grunting.

Last year my 50+ year old friend said he needed to get money from the "money mover"... which is what ATMs were called in the 80s. I told him he's really dating himself. He looked a little confused for about 15 seconds, then laughed.


----------



## amycurl (Apr 14, 2019)

I want pretty, nice recipe cards...those spark joy in me.  While you will get multiple hits with a Google search, upon clicking most of those links, the cards are actually 4x6 recipe cards, not 3x5. Yeah, sometimes even Google fails. There are homemade ones on Etsy that are uber-expensive. Amazon has ONE DESIGN...on plain brown Kraft paper. You can download "print your own" designs. Yeah, no. 

I just want a pack of mass-produced 3x5, pretty recipe cards, that were usually sold all over the place for about $5. All they seem to make now is 4x6. *sigh*


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 14, 2019)

amycurl said:


> I want pretty, nice recipe cards...those spark joy in me.  While you will get multiple hits with a Google search, upon clicking most of those links, the cards are actually 4x6 recipe cards, not 3x5. Yeah, sometimes even Google fails. There are homemade ones on Etsy that are uber-expensive. Amazon has ONE DESIGN...on plain brown Kraft paper. You can download "print your own" designs. Yeah, no.
> 
> I just want a pack of mass-produced 3x5, pretty recipe cards, that were usually sold all over the place for about $5. All they seem to make now is 4x6. *sigh*



I just spent five minutes Googling "3X5 Index Cards Recipe" and came up with the links below.  Will any of them work for you?

Dave

https://store.cookbookpeople.com/3x...tKazb_uAvKdcWcMhmtQf-WozFAVyMcW0aAodFEALw_wcB

https://www.amazon.com/Weatherbee-064-Recipe-Cards-5-Inches/dp/B0006BC3F8

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sun-Flow...hguid=a9987cac-8a9-16a1e405882172&athena=true

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Veggie-R...hguid=0e0eb825-c8e-16a1e41a65b3b7&athena=true

https://www.findsimilar.com/search?...S6Y6BiX9dfmFmeLJSJGV_ZapYLEKCqrkaApA_EALw_wcB


----------



## amycurl (Apr 14, 2019)

The ones on Amazon are too plain (I remember these from my initial Google searches, too.) I won't shop at Walmart. and the last link is for ones on Zazzles (they are more than $1/card; like the ones on Etsy.) The first link has some good choices, though...I hadn't seen that link in the numerous, previous Google searches I had done.

But the big mystery to me is this: there are clearly WAAAAY more options for 4x6 cards than 3x5 cards, which definitely was not the case "back in the day." I wonder what drove the change?


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 14, 2019)

amycurl said:


> But the big mystery to me is this: there are clearly WAAAAY more options for 4x6 cards than 3x5 cards, which definitely was not the case "back in the day." I wonder what drove the change?




Aging cooks with poor eyesight?  LOL!

On some of the pages for 4X6 cards, scrolling down showed the same version in a 3X5 card. No idea why the originals you liked are so hard to find. 

Dave


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 14, 2019)

OldGuy said:


> Reaching for the shave cream, seeing the soap, and not remembering if you soaped yet.



Reaching for the creme rinse, but not being sure I actually washed my hair, and having to wash it again.


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 14, 2019)

Free2Roam said:


> I just wanna be able to rise from a seated position without grunting.
> .



I have to make sure I have "options" for getting back up if I get down on my knees. Found that out the hard way a couple months ago when I had to crawl a few feet to a stationary chair in my office because the desk was too high to help, and I didn't dare trust the rolling chair. I'm sure the neighbors heard me grunting and cursing both.


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 14, 2019)

Free2Roam said:


> Last year my 50+ year old friend said he needed to get money from the "money mover"... which is what ATMs were called in the 80s. I told him he's really dating himself. He looked a little confused for about 15 seconds, then laughed.



DH still calls it the "cash station" which was the local name around here in the 80s.


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 14, 2019)

DrQ said:


> A true Chicagoite: Sperry & Hutchinson (S&H Green Stamps)
> 
> We used to drive by the headquarters on the tristate tollway.



I used to work there!


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 14, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> Reaching for the creme rinse, but not being sure I actually washed my hair, and having to wash it again.


Walking into a room and stopping. Wondering why I came into the room.


----------



## Lydlady (Apr 15, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> Reaching for the creme rinse, but not being sure I actually washed my hair, and having to wash it again.



I haven't heard "creme rinse" used for a long time.  I guess it is still sold. I can't remember the name of the brand of creme rinse that I used back in the 70's.


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 15, 2019)

Lydlady said:


> I haven't heard "creme rinse" used for a long time.  I guess it is still sold. I can't remember the name of the brand of creme rinse that I used back in the 70's.



So maybe crime rinse is another term that ages me. I use it interchangeably with conditioner.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 15, 2019)

How about...
When you use your home phone (a/k/a landline) to "ring" your cell phone to find it in a pants pocket.
.


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 15, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> Reaching for the creme rinse, but not being sure I actually washed my hair, and having to wash it again.



Hair?


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 15, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> crime rinse


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 15, 2019)

When my daughter was in high school two years ago, she said that "Facebook is how your teachers communicate with you i.e. we don't use it."

When I was young, "dating" meant that you dated multiple people and were not exclusive. My daughter says that "dating" now implies that you "going steady." (a word they don't use anymore).


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 15, 2019)

DrQ said:


> Growing up in Chi-town the following were interchangeable:
> 
> Pop
> Soda
> ...


I grew up calling it soft drink.


----------



## artringwald (Apr 15, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> I have to make sure I have "options" for getting back up if I get down on my knees. Found that out the hard way a couple months ago when I had to crawl a few feet to a stationary chair in my office because the desk was too high to help, and I didn't dare trust the rolling chair. I'm sure the neighbors heard me grunting and cursing both.


I wish I could still get down on my knees, but after having both knees replaced, it's not an option unless it's really thick, padded carpet. When something feel under the dresser, I was able to get on the floor to reach it, but then had to roll across the floor to a chair. Getting up was even harder because I couldn't help laughing at myself.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 15, 2019)

You know you’re  old when I got lucky means you found a parking spot near the club.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 15, 2019)

artringwald said:


> I wish I could still get down on my knees, but after having both knees replaced, it's not an option unless it's really thick, padded carpet. When something feel under the dresser, I was able to get on the floor to reach it, but then had to roll across the floor to a chair. Getting up was even harder because I couldn't help laughing at myself.


I too have a knee replacement.  But picture this, I had a muscle removed from lower abdomen and had a lot of trouble getting up to a standing position.  I was at a pro golf tournament when a pro hit his ball into the crowd. My chair was overturned and I am on my hands and knees and cant get up;furthermore camera is panning the crowd.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 16, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> I was at a pro golf tournament when a pro hit his ball into the crowd. My chair was overturned and I am on my hands and knees and cant get up;furthermore camera is panning the crowd.



Yeah, but did the golfer make par?
.


----------



## steadywaves (Apr 16, 2019)

When my nieces and nephews can't relate to the music I listen too.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 16, 2019)

Another thread on Tug has a member asking for help with her iPad. I'm reminded of the old wisecrack about "When your VCR clock is blinking *12:00*  *12:00*  *12:00* and you're out of electrical tape to cover it up, go get the 13-year-old next door.  He'll program it for you." 

Does anybody even have a VCR anymore?  I have one in the closet I drag out now and then, to look at old home recordings of family things that I haven't had converted to DVD yet.

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 16, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Another thread on Tug has a member asking for help with her iPad. I'm reminded of the old wisecrack about "When your VCR clock is blinking *12:00*  *12:00*  *12:00* and you're out of electrical tape to cover it up, go get the 13-year-old next door.  He'll program it for you."
> 
> Does anybody even have a VCR anymore?  I have one in the closet I drag out now and then, to look at old home recordings of family things that I haven't had converted to DVD yet.


I do. It's a combo VCR & DVD player. I haven't played a tape or disc on it in years. Not even sure it works.

I'm noticing more of those 'senior moments'. Like I made a pot of steel-cut oatmeal Friday in the Instant Pot (had to read the instructions to refresh myself). We left town for the weekend, and this morning I poured myself a bowl of cold cereal, not remembering I had the oats in the fridge until I was putting the milk back in. DUH!

The alarm clock in the guest room has been blinking 12:00- 12:00- 12:00 for months. We've even had guests in that room since it started. Maybe I should either reset it or unplug it and send it to Goodwill. No point in rushing into a decision.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 16, 2019)

Lately I find I’m wondering which remote control to pick up. I think we have three or four in every room. And they’re all a little different.

Dave


----------



## geekette (Apr 16, 2019)

It makes me feel old when I say "Ouch" more than I say "Ah".


----------



## geekette (Apr 16, 2019)

OldGuy said:


> I wonder . . . did we spend as much time reading 2 newspapers a day as we now spend checking our smartphones every time we get diddled?



I am old enough to consider "getting diddled" to be an entirely different thing!


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 24, 2019)

When Tom Selleck promotes reverse mortgages on TV.

When Tom Selleck says, "If you are over 62 . . . "

Same for Alex Trabek.


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 24, 2019)

steadywaves said:


> When my nieces and nephews can't relate to the music I listen too.



Our nephews, even our great nieces and nephews, have always liked the same music we do, but that's understandable because it is the best music.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 24, 2019)

"Jesus H Christ on a pogo stick!"

 Please, I'm begging, don't anybody be offended! This was my Irish Catholic mom's one and only curse word saved for the worst of the worst infractions, and I definitely feel old when I blurt it out. (I also still have no idea how it originated but have heard others use it, too.)


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 24, 2019)

SueDonJ said:


> "Jesus H Christ on a pogo stick!"
> 
> Please, I'm begging, don't anybody be offended! This was my Irish Catholic mom's one and only curse word saved for the worst of the worst infractions, and I definitely feel old when I blurt it out. (I also still have no idea how it originated but have heard others use it, too.)



Cliff knew I was his kind of woman on our second date when I was ironing a blouse in the bedroom while he sat on the living room sofa waiting for me. I burned myself and let loose with a nine word string of profanity that was word for word the curse my dad would use. “God * son of a *ing mother *ing bastard”!

Reminds me that it had been decades since I ironed things. When we opened our business 30 years ago, 80+ hour work weeks meant Cliff’s dress shirts went to the cleaners. Now they get hung damp and smoothed out. Closest I get to ironing these days is putting a holiday table cloth on the table and using a warm iron to press fold lines out without melting the table pad beneath it.


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 24, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> Cliff knew I was his kind of woman on our second date when I was ironing a blouse in the bedroom while he sat on the living room sofa waiting for me. I burned myself and let loose with a nine word string of profanity that was word for word the curse my dad would use. “God * son of a *ing mother *ing bastard”!
> 
> Reminds me that it had been decades since I ironed things. When we opened our business 30 years ago, 80+ hour work weeks meant Cliff’s dress shirts went to the cleaners. Now they get hung damp and smoothed out. Closest I get to ironing these days is putting a holiday table cloth on the table and using a warm iron to press fold lines out without melting the table pad beneath it.



But I am unclear on one thing - did it hurt?


----------



## WVBaker (Apr 24, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> Cliff knew I was his kind of woman on our second date when I was ironing a blouse in the bedroom while he sat on the living room sofa waiting for me. I burned myself and let loose with a nine word string of profanity that was word for word the curse my dad would use. “God * son of a *ing mother *ing bastard”!



Quite the bad girl weren't we.


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 24, 2019)

SueDonJ said:


> "Jesus H Christ on a pogo stick!"
> 
> Please, I'm begging, don't anybody be offended! This was my Irish Catholic mom's one and only curse word saved for the worst of the worst infractions, and I definitely feel old when I blurt it out. (I also still have no idea how it originated but have heard others use it, too.)



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jesus_H._Christ

PS:  Are you sure it wasn't on a "popsicle stick"?


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 24, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> Cliff knew I was his kind of woman on our second date when I was ironing a blouse in the bedroom while he sat on the living room sofa waiting for me. I burned myself and let loose with a nine word string of profanity that was word for word the curse my dad would use. “God * son of a *ing mother *ing bastard”!
> .



As a career sailor, I wouldn’t even blink if I heard that. 

Dave


----------



## isisdave (Apr 24, 2019)

We always said "... on a crutch" (1970-ish, New York); not sure why unless maybe to make the rhythm more dactylic. We surmised that "H" was for "Horatio" but I'm sure that was because we lacked guidance from Wikipedia.

I must say, this thread has taken a completely unexpected turn!


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Apr 25, 2019)

At least we're on the right side of the sod. . . .


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 25, 2019)

"What day is it?"


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 25, 2019)

OldGuy said:


> "What day is it?"


That's nothing. I'm in the 'What MONTH is it?' camp.


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 25, 2019)

What year?


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 25, 2019)

OldGuy said:


> "What day is it?"





Passepartout said:


> That's nothing. I'm in the 'What MONTH is it?' camp.





OldGuy said:


> What year?



Who cares?

Cheers


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 25, 2019)

x3 skier said:


> Who cares?
> 
> Cheers



“What was the question?” 

Dave


----------



## klpca (Apr 25, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Another thread on Tug has a member asking for help with her iPad. I'm reminded of the old wisecrack about "When your VCR clock is blinking *12:00*  *12:00*  *12:00* and you're out of electrical tape to cover it up, go get the 13-year-old next door.  He'll program it for you."


At my in-laws on Sunday, the "kids" (in their 30's) noticed that Grandpa had never peeled the fake digital time sticker (12:00) off of his digital clock. How he and my mil could tell time on that thing is puzzling. We all had a good laugh about the sticker. Apparently it's been on that clock since they bought it a few months ago.


----------



## klpca (Apr 25, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Lately I find I’m wondering which remote control to pick up. I think we have three or four in every room. And they’re all a little different.
> 
> Dave


The bane of my existence. I mean, I can figure out timeshare systems, but can't turn on the tv? Or switch from cable to netflix because I can't figure out the right remote control to use. This one actually makes me a bit salty.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 25, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Lately I find I’m wondering which remote control to pick up. I think we have three or four in every room. And they’re all a little different.


Some years ago, I got a Harmony remote at Costco (where else?). It really saves the day. I haven't got it working with every connected device, but it sure integrates the TV/Audio?DVD/Cable box/DVR easily. I use the original 'smart' remote and Amazon Fire remote when I watch Amazon Prime videos because I never set up the Harmony for the Fire thingy (or if it's possible). But for the main 95% of our TV watching, the Harmony works well.

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 25, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Some years ago, I got a Harmony remote at Costco (where else?). It really saves the day. I haven't got it working with every connected device, but it sure integrates the TV/Audio?DVD/Cable box/DVR easily. I use the original 'smart' remote and Amazon Fire remote when I watch Amazon Prime videos because I never set up the Harmony for the Fire thingy (or if it's possible). But for the main 95% of our TV watching, the Harmony works well.
> 
> Jim



I like those. I had one of those several years ago, but then equipment changed, and I never got around to updating things. Then the batteries leaked, it became useless. Haven’t gotten around to buying a new one. It worked great for awhile, though. 

Dave


----------



## bobpark56 (Apr 25, 2019)

"Catawampus"


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 25, 2019)

How about "30 years sure has been a long time to be paying for these timeshares"?


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 25, 2019)

We just had our 54th high school reunion?


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 25, 2019)

"I don't remember."


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 25, 2019)

I have too many senior moments to remember.


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 25, 2019)

bobpark56 said:


> "Catawampus"



We pronounce it catywampus  and use it all the time! Helps that we have cats!


----------



## bluehende (Apr 26, 2019)

Another thread prompted this one.  When your favorite album is celebrating it's 50th birthday.   Tommy


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 26, 2019)

I feel old when movie stars younger than me look old. What must it be like to see your cute/pretty younger self in an old movie?


----------



## Brett (Apr 26, 2019)

bluehende said:


> Another thread prompted this one.  When your favorite album is celebrating it's 50th birthday.   Tommy



yeah, it's those half century milestones.  
just today I was telling someone I used to be a volunteer firefighter a long time ago .... half of a century ago !


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Apr 26, 2019)

I love this thread.  I can relate to almost all of it!!  

For me, it is when I make reference to something to make a point in a conversation and get a blank stare back.  I then have to backtrack and explain what it refers to, realizing that it is something from a time before they were even born!!!


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 26, 2019)

When I was fifty, a young man was hired in my department.    He thought it was just so sweet that my husband could still play golf.  He made a lot of comments as if I had one foot in the grave.  He’s been there 25 years now, and I just saw his retirement picture.  He didn’t look like a nursing home candidate


----------



## Firepath (Apr 26, 2019)

When everyone under 40-ish is a "kid."


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 27, 2019)

I gotta stick round; I'm expecting a call.


----------



## fer829 (Apr 28, 2019)

CanuckTravlr said:


> I love this thread. I can relate to almost all of it!!
> 
> For me, it is when I make reference to something to make a point in a conversation and get a blank stare back. I then have to backtrack and explain what it refers to, realizing that it is something from a time before they were even born!!!



Well "cowabunga", who woulda thought that ever happens!


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 28, 2019)

Remembering when my Mom would tell me to go "turn the channel" on the TV. The only way to "turn" a channel is when the TV has a dial. Nowadays, my TV doesn't even have an On/Off switch - it's a button. 

Dave


----------



## bluehende (Apr 28, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Remembering when my Mom would tell me to go "turn the channel" on the TV. The only way to "turn" a channel is when the TV has a dial. Nowadays, my TV doesn't even have an On/Off switch - it's a button.
> 
> Dave





And since I was the youngest I was the one that had to hold the rabbit ears if it was a bad reception night.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 28, 2019)

bluehende said:


> And since I was the youngest I was the one that had to hold the rabbit ears if it was a bad reception night.



We had tinfoil for that. 

Dave


----------



## RX8 (Apr 28, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> ...The only way to "turn" a channel is when the TV has a dial.



And that dial would break so you would have to keep a pair of pliers handy so you could change the channel.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 28, 2019)

RX8 said:


> And that dial would break so you would have to keep a pair of pliers handy so you could change the channel.



So you visited our house?  

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 29, 2019)

What makes me feel old is not something I say, but what I don't say.  Like when I don't remember someone's name or how I know them (when I should know that information well).

It happened to me last night at a  charity auction.  There was a person there who served on an usher team with me for more than five years, and while I recognized him I couldn't place him or remember his name.  Then about five minutes later, I remembered.


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 29, 2019)

bluehende said:


> And since I was the youngest I was the one that had to hold the rabbit ears if it was a bad reception night.





DaveNW said:


> We had tinfoil for that.
> 
> Dave





RX8 said:


> And that dial would break so you would have to keep a pair of pliers handy so you could change the channel.



So, rather than that, now you pay $100/month to get 200 channels, 198 of which you never watch.

FWIW, our first "remote" was about 1963, and it was mechanical, a "clicker" that made the channels rotate . . . click, click, click, click, click, click, click


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 29, 2019)

OldGuy said:


> So, rather than that, now you pay $100/month to get 200 channels, 198 of which you never watch.
> 
> FWIW, our first "remote" was about 1963, and it was mechanical, a "clicker" that made the channels rotate . . . click, click, click, click, click, click, click




I know, right?   I have things on the TV remote set to "Favorite" channels, which removes all those lame ones from the listings. I cycle through them a few times, decide "There's nothing to watch" and put it on some home improvement show I've seen ten times.  Some things haven't changed. 

I know about the mechanical clicker thing from the early days of remote.  The one we had carried a fancy name, like "RCA SPACE COMMAND" or something.  It sounds even better saying it really slowly, and if you make your voice echo, like in the old Sci-Fi movies:  *"SSSS-PP-A-C-E  C-O-M-M-AA-NNN-DDDDD!!!!!!!!!"  *Ah yes, life's little pleasures.  

Dave


----------



## slip (Apr 29, 2019)

Yep, we had the mechanical clicker too.


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 29, 2019)

& the TV it ran was a "fine piece of furniture".

That was when RCA meant that it was an American-made product.


----------



## cgeidl (Apr 29, 2019)

Gues when my wife says our 37 year old grandchild is visiting. Also feel very old when young attractive women open doors for me. Guess if they think I can't open a door I must be harmless at my age.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 29, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> I know, right?   I have things on the TV remote set to "Favorite" channels, which removes all those lame ones from the listings. I cycle through them a few times, decide "There's nothing to watch" and put it on some home improvement show I've seen ten times.  Some things haven't changed.
> 
> I know about the mechanical clicker thing from the early days of remote.  The one we had carried a fancy name, like "RCA SPACE COMMAND" or something.  It sounds even better saying it really slowly, and if you make your voice echo, like in the old Sci-Fi movies:  *"SSSS-PP-A-C-E  C-O-M-M-AA-NNN-DDDDD!!!!!!!!!"  *Ah yes, life's little pleasures.
> 
> Dave


Being the youngest I often ended up being the remote.  My siblings would tell me to go change the channel.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 30, 2019)

RX8 said:


> And that dial would break so you would have to keep a *pair of pliers* handy so you could change the channel.


You NEVER did that in the basement when you were grounded. With unpolarized, ungrounded plugs, the chassis could be HOT (energized)


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 1, 2019)

My damn gimpy knees!


----------



## Talent312 (May 1, 2019)

How about: "I remember when central AC was first installed in our house in Miami."
.


----------

